# Meisjes and Meiden



## polyglotguy

Hello! Could someone please explain the difference between the words "meisjes" and "meiden"? My dictionary defines them both as "girls." Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

I'd say 'girls and gals'.

brown


----------



## DenHans

Meiden (singulair meid) is related to the English word maiden and can mean girl, young woman, or in combination as huismeid, it would mean a woman that does household work professionally. 
Meisje is the diminutive for meid, that is why you say 'de' meid and 'het' meisje, although girls are female, the diminutive form is always neuter. 
Meisjes would be younger than meiden.


----------



## stevenvh

I agree with brownpaperbag:
meisjes = girls
meiden = gals


----------



## Suehil

The trouble is that 'gals' isn't really used - at least, I have never heard it actually said.  I think that DensHans' explanation is about as near as you will get.


----------



## stevenvh

DenHans said:


> Meisjes would be younger than meiden.


Maybe, but IMO that's not the point. I'd say that meiden are tougher than meisjes, as in "marked by absence of softness or sentimentality" (sic Merriam-Webster)


----------



## stevenvh

Suehil said:


> The trouble is that 'gals' isn't really used - at least, I have never heard it actually said.



Maybe (or perhaps ) it is/was more used in AE. "Boys and girls" vs "guys and gals".


----------



## Sauv

I would prefer to say 'meisjes' anyway, because 'meiden' sounds less polite to me. It can be used in a general way, but it is used quite often in a negative way.

'Dat is een stel vervelende meiden.'


----------



## truthinbeer

My Dutch isn't great but I would suggest possibly meiden is a girl of marriageable age, whilst meisje is a girl not of an age considered for marriage.


----------



## George French

polyglotguy said:


> Hello! Could someone please explain the difference between the words "meisjes" and "meiden"? My dictionary defines them both as "girls." Thanks very much in advance.


 
One of the troubles with the use of meiden can be demonstrated by Googling meiden. This produces many a link *to rather sourcy sites!* Stick with meisjes.....

On the other hand you also get a similar problem with meisjes.......

In English using girls can have the same problem.

GF..

You could create problems for yourself  if you are not aware of this........


----------



## Frank06

George French said:


> One of the troubles with the use of meiden can be demonstrated by Googling meiden. This produces many a link *to rather sourcy sites!* Stick with meisjes.....


One gets similarly raunchy results when simply googling for 'vrouwen' and 'mannen', so allow me to take your warning with a substantial pinch of salt.

The normal meaning of _meisje_ is young (female) child, unmarried young female. It's often used as a synonym for daughter. Less neutral meanings range from girlfriend (of whatever age), (house) maid, to prostitute (de meisjes van plezier, in Antwerp it's 'de maskes').
Certain sex clubs will publically advertise with 'nieuwe meisjes!', suggesting that the newly arrived women are young (though not under age), to attract more costumers.

Almost the same goes for meid: it's jong meisje, jonge vrouw. It's not uncommon to say to a little girl/daughter 'flinke meid'. I think the main difference is that meid is quite often used with some (positive) affection or to indicate that the girl/woman has (or is) quite a character, positive or negative. 
As already indicated, meid can also be maid, a helping hand in the household.
But yes, this word can also be used in a different context, almost the same way as 'meisje': prostitute, whore, loose woman.


As for a translation: There is no one-to-one tanslation. I found words as lass(ie), gamine, hussy, doll (as in guys and dolls), tomboy even, a piece of fluff, crumpet. I have the impression that quite a few of those are obselete. Needless to say that it also _strongly_ depends upon the context.


----------



## George French

Frank06 said:


> One gets similarly raunchy results when simply googling for 'vrouwen' and 'mannen', so allow me to take your warning with a substantial pinch of salt..


 
Frank06, you are quite right, *if the reader is au fait with Dutch word usage.*  For polyglotguy it could easily come as a complete surprise. There were already quotes from dictionaries that ignored this.

The original post was an open question after all......... 

GF..


----------

